
It’s no fluke – iPhone closes the gap on Android in U.S. - FluidDjango
http://gigaom.com/2012/01/18/its-no-fluke-apple-closes-the-gap-on-android-in-u-s/
======
ZeroGravitas
I found this an odd comment: "People are willing to buy a phone a year or two
old at a discount rather than a new device from a competitor."

It's like the concept of having more than one level of product is alien to
them and they're having trouble processing it. The only way they can describe
an 8GB iPhone 4 (a configuration never before available) is as a "year old
phone".

